# Oops.



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got a g scale aristocraft jack daniels set i've posted about before. The smoke unit has never been used. I wanted a tender for it instead of the little switcher back that screws to the engine to simulate a switcher. I found a deal on ebay for a switcher engine with tender for 69 bucks shipped. I bought it, I was curious today to see how well these little engines smoked, it was a little jerky when I first put it on the track so I turned the transformer up a little. "big mistake" aristocraft transformers slowly speed up and slowly slow down, by the time it got to the speed i wanted it too, i turned the transformer down but it kept speeding up. This was on the kitchen table, off the table it went, I guess it decided it had wings. I got it put back together and nothing too bad is broke. one of the little steps on the front pilot was broke when I got it, it broke the other one too. it also broke where the drivers mount to the frame, I think I can superglue these though. i've already ran it and its back together and running, i did get to check the smoke unit out. i'm happy with the way these smoke. 

be careful with the aristocraft transformers lol


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bummer ...

Gravity wins another one ...


----------

